# DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Large male Sri-Lankan Cobra.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why cant i try that at home

ooooh wait i dont have that picture







or that snake or a beard


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its probably de-fanged huh?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You do not "de-fang" snakes....
There are butchers who remove ducts and venom glands, but I have written volumes on how strenuously I work to make sure that those who perform these ghastly procedures are prosecuted....oops, i will get of my soap box ...









This male is fully in tact and the photo was taken about 1/10th of a second before he launched a very strong strike at me mouth open ....it was enough to make the photographer scream....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> You do not "de-fang" snakes....
> There are butchers who remove ducts and venom glands, but I have written volumes on how strenuously I work to make sure that those who perform these ghastly procedures are prosecuted....oops, i will get of my soap box ...
> 
> 
> ...










dam thats you
mad props to crockeeper aka .......

and after they are defanged
dont they die after 2 months


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Again, they are not "de-fanged". 
And 9 out of 10 die during or shortly after the procedure, this is because 99 % of these procedures are not done by veterinarians, and so adequate facilities, narcotics, anasthetics, and anti-biotics are not used, or available...sad isn't it







....

I have seen several that are alive 1 year later...but the research is still needing to be done on whether it will effct the longevity if the animal, as the removal of the duct or venom gland is a renmoval of a key part of the digestive systematics in these specialized predators...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Again, they are not "de-fanged".
> And 9 out of 10 die during or shortly after the procedure, this is because 99 % of these procedures are not done by veterinarians, and so adequate facilities, narcotics, anasthetics, and anti-biotics are not used, or available...sad isn't it
> 
> 
> ...










sorry i know they dont take the fangs out
but thats the term that i hear alot of people use
what term to u call it other than assholism


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scary


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

N'MA Not My Ass

i love herps but u will never see me that close to avenomous snake although mind u it was rattlesnakes that started my interest into herps in the first place


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that's you? cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that you Ck?where were you when this shots was taken? excellent shot btw


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow what a nut!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Shot was taken in Ohio, by a newspaper photographer during a presentation....I had just finished explaining to the crowd that you should never pick up a snake in the wild, if you are not 100 % positive of what it is, and even then, just watch them....I explained that not everyone is going to correctly identify snakes, even if they think they know what they are looking at, and that exotics are so numerous in this country that escapes happen, and tehrefore it is imperative that children be taught to NOT CATCH, MOLEST, OR AGGRAVATE wild snakes...after this comentary I brought out two boxes, one had an abnormally marked adult black ratsnake, a non-venomous native of Ohio, the other had this Sri-Lankan cobra in it, and these two snake look so much alike that when I brought them out and asked the crowd which snake was dangerous and why, they answered neither were dangerous, as they were both ratsnakes...thats when I dropped down in front of the cobra....obviously when it hooded and preparred to defend itself, they all got a lesson in listening to good advice, for as I told them all, if they had just picked up that one, they would not have liked the results....


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

first of all








and second I saw A guy on guiness world records kiss a full grown, fully venomous king cobra on its head, that wasnt you was it?? you look like him


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice shot CK and i know you will never catch me doing that ever.
dixon


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

CK....

You seem like an intelligent and thoughtful keeper of reptiles, fish, etc. Whatever possessed you to pull a boneheaded stunt like that??????? That was NOT one of your sterling moments! Sorry...but you know it is true.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL, Fruitbat, spoken like a scholar and a gentleman....
I enjoy shaking up things sometimes...especially to drive a point home, and I promise no-one who was at that particular presentation will ever pick up a snake for fear they are wrong about its identification...yes perhaps too reckless, and some jeers and jabs are and were expected..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

fantastic shot. i LOVE HOTs. would like to work with them but i have no time ATM..



> butchers


i TOTALY agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Has any seen the picture of a lady hugging a large kom dragon?


----------

